# Litespeed Firenze - why did you choose it and what else did you test?



## MSC2

Hi,

I'm buying a new road bike, with a budget of $1800-2000. I've got my eye on the Litespeed Firenze ('04 and '05), among others. It seems like a great bike and the forum discussions and reviews on titanium suggest that it's perfect for what I will need (25-30 mile training rides, longer group rides, maybe a century, something that will last), though I will only get to test it next week. I just test rode the Trek 5000, Cannondale R1000, Felt F2C (out of price range, but it was in stock), and Specialized Roubaix Elite. The Trek was my favorite ride of the 4, but I'm also looking at others including the Litespeed and the Giant TCR3/TCR2 composites. Obviously, fit, etc. is paramount, but I am interested if anyone has thoughts from their own experience on how these bikes and they way they ride compare. If you did or didn't go with the Litespeed, why or why not?

Thanks,

MSC
Boston, MA


----------



## bender

MSC2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm buying a new road bike, with a budget of $1800-2000. I've got my eye on the Litespeed Firenze ('04 and '05), among others. It seems like a great bike and the forum discussions and reviews on titanium suggest that it's perfect for what I will need (25-30 mile training rides, longer group rides, maybe a century, something that will last), though I will only get to test it next week. I just test rode the Trek 5000, Cannondale R1000, Felt F2C (out of price range, but it was in stock), and Specialized Roubaix Elite. The Trek was my favorite ride of the 4, but I'm also looking at others including the Litespeed and the Giant TCR3/TCR2 composites. Obviously, fit, etc. is paramount, but I am interested if anyone has thoughts from their own experience on how these bikes and they way they ride compare. If you did or didn't go with the Litespeed, why or why not?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MSC
> Boston, MA


Hey,

Before I bought my Firenze I test rode Treks and Cannondales. My price range was no more than $2,000 new. 

That price limit excluded the Carbon-fiber Trek 5000 and the Aluminum/Carbon 2300. I didn't notice that much difference between the $1700 model 2100 and the $1100 aluminum 1500 to be honest. Nice bikes, but I didn't like them as much as the Firenze.

I really like Cannondales, so it came down to the Cannondale R1000 and the Firenze. In my group rides the R1000 is the obvious favorite, I have the only Firenze among at least 5 R1000s. R1000 is light, stiff, and FAST. Rides well for aluminum. Was a hard choice, Firenze ended up being a better deal in my opinion.

I'd like to have ridden the C'dale more (and would love to have another bike....) but I don't have buyers remorse, I love the Firenze.


Firenze advantages: 

Ride/vibrations/harshness/etc (Ti)
Durability (lots of aluminum C'dale frames get dings/dents easily) 
No paint job to worry about scratching / chipping

R1000 advantages:

Lighter
Felt a bit faster
Definately more eye-catching
Seems to be the bike of choice among LBS employees / racers


----------



## ratio_3

I test rode a LeMond Zurich, Felt F55, and the Litespeed Firenze. The Zurich was smooth, handled well, and was great on hills. It's a little heavier than the Firenze. The Felt was like riding a cloud and seemed like an amazing deal. For about $1800 is comes with all Dura-Ace components. I opted for the Firenze because it's a titanium frame. Provided a tank doesn't run over it, this bike is going to last for a long long time. It came with full Ultegra components. It is a smooth and fast ride. Nothing feels like riding a titanium frame. I also wanted to support a small, independent bike manufacturer. The Felt and Lemond both have carbon frames, and the Litespeed offered more bang for my buck. Let us know what you choose! Good luck!


----------



## dbp

*Litespeed Firenze vs. Felt F55*

Ratio_3,
Question... the Litespeed web site shows the Firenze as all 105 but your post says all Ultegra... what's the real story? I'm leaning towards the Felt (just seems like an incredible deal) - sounds like for you titanium trumped the Felt's Dura-Ace group and feel. Anything about the Felt you didn't like?


----------



## ratio_3

Ah, you are correct. From what I recall what was told to me at the bike shop, Litespeed sent out the first batch of Firenzes with full Ultegra. I think it was a mistake on their part. Some sort of miscalculation. And so I was lucky enough to get one! I'm guessing there are still a few available out there with Ultegra. Are you mail odering your bike?

Honestly, the Felt felt like cheap plastic compared to the titanum frame. Though you can't beat the full DA package, it seemed like a racing bike that I would use for a couple seasons than get rid of it. But since I don't race and I wanted a long-lasting bike, I opted for the Litespeed. I've ridden it around the city (San Francisco), the mountains, up and down hills, and it's a fantastic bike. I also like the brushed finish. I don't have to worry about scratches and grime tarnishing my frame. Just a simple wipe down and you're good to go. I hope this helps.


----------



## polishhammer

*Firenze*

I love my Litespeed Firenze. I just took mine on my first century. The seat is cheap junk. I am getting a little numb down there. But all stock saddle are cheap junk. I lucked out too with the Ultegra. The bike handledthis 230 lb rider great on climbs. Enjoy they make a great bike.


----------

